# Corrupción



## Andiamo Jones

Sinónimo popular o de la calle. Así como en México se le dice "mordida", en Argentina "coima", en Venezuela "matraca". ¿Cómo se dirá en Chile, Brasil, Guatemala, Perú, Colombia, Panamá, etc.? Gracias de antemano al que pueda informarme.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns. 

Pode nos dar uma frase usando a expressão para ficar mais fácil?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Andiamo Jones said:


> Sinónimo popular o de la calle. Así como en México se le dice "mordida", en Argentina "coima", en Venezuela "matraca". ¿Cómo se dirá en Chile, Brasil, Guatemala, Perú, Colombia, Panamá, etc.? Gracias de antemano al que pueda informarme.


En Brasil: _mordida, bola. _​Hay más, vamos a esperar por los otros foreros.


----------



## Sabinero07

Sólo para aportar un dato a la cuestión, en Argentina se le llama coima específicamente al dinero ofrecido y recibido por la otra parte para dejar de hacer algo (no cobrar una multa de tránsito por ejemplo a cambio de unos "pesos"). La corrupción es algo mas amplio, a mi entender (que también incluye a las coimas por supuesto), como por ejemplo políticos que roban dinero público, dibujar balances contables, etc.


----------



## Andiamo Jones

Muito obrigado, otro brasileiro me dijo que "bola" esta Ok.


----------



## Andiamo Jones

Gracias Sabinero, yo busco una palabra coloquial o popular,ejemplo: Brasil: "bola"; Colombia:"Ají"


----------



## Andiamo Jones

Gracias WhoSoyEu. Bola está bien.


----------



## vaulttech

WhoSoyEu said:


> En Brasil: _mordida, bola. _​Hay más, vamos a esperar por los otros foreros.



Bola = Propina, suborno? (no caso, "propina" e "suborno", não são coloquiais)

Nunca ouvi. Só consigo pensar em "gratificação", "recompensa", "abono", mas eles são óbvios demais (o que não significa que não sejam usados).

Eu já ouvi verbos como "molhar a mão (da pessoa a quem se suborna)",  e variantes como "lavar a mão", "pingar na mão".

Esses links têm mais sugestões:
http://www.dicio.com.br/suborno/ 
http://www.dicio.com.br/propina/


----------



## Andiamo Jones

Mil gracias WhoSoyEu


----------



## patriota

Andiamo Jones, foi vaulttech que publicou por último.  Você já tinha agradecido ao WhoSoyEu, e o que vaulttech tentou mostrar para você é que a sugestão do WhoSoyEu faz parte da *gíria local do Rio de Janeiro*, que não é entendida em outros lugares (pelo menos em nossos estados). Eu ficaria com um dos verbos sugeridos pelo gaúcho, que acredito que sejam compreendidos em todo território nacional.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

patriota said:


> Andiamo Jones, foi vaulttech que publicou por último.  Você já tinha agradecido ao WhoSoyEu, e o que vaulttech tentou mostrar para você é que a sugestão do WhoSoyEu faz parte da *gíria local do Rio de Janeiro*, que não é entendida em outros lugares (pelo menos em nossos estados). Eu ficaria com um dos verbos sugeridos pelo gaúcho, que acredito que sejam compreendidos em todo território nacional.


Não concordo, Patriota. Embora more no Rio, sou paulista. E em Sampa (e em Santos, minha cidade), "bola" e "mordida" são perfeitamente entendíveis com esse sentido.


----------



## Andiamo Jones

Entendido y muito obrigado Vaulttech


----------



## patriota

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não concordo, Patriota. Embora more no Rio, sou paulista. E em Sampa (e em Santos, minha cidade), "bola" e "mordida" são perfeitamente entendíveis com esse sentido.


Então a compreensão deve depender do bairro ou outra característica da pessoa, já que sou paulistano e não entenderia. De qualquer modo, desse assunto prefiro entender pouco.


----------

